# pier landing net



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Good morning peeps, got a quick question for you guys. Where can i get one of those pier landing nets to fish the bridges for sheepshead? Also, is there a certain type/brand that i should get? Thanks.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Most bait and tackle stores sell them. I know gulf breeze has a really nice one for $30 and I think outcast has the same one.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yup, what Yakker said. Go to Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle & get the one they have for $30. It's a good net.


----------



## ric hamm (Mar 21, 2013)

Copy all, thanks!


----------



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

Academy sport in the Pensacola mall have them for $10


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Picked mine up at half hitch in navarre. I got the bigger size one


----------



## TnRebel (Jan 12, 2014)

got mine at WallyWorld in Deston @ $39.


----------



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

I got the bendy plastic one I think from outcast about a decade ago. It's MUCH easier to transport than the big metal hoop ones. It twists and collapses in on itself so it's super easy to carry. However, it gets blown all over if it's remotely windy out, so it's kinda hard to control. Some guys put a large weight in it to help remedy that problem, so that seems like the way to go if you don't have some kind of cart rig setup.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

I got a jumbo two metal ring one from bass pro, forget the price think it was like 25 with a rope.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

In windy conditions throw it like a Frisbee into the wind and let it come back to the fish.....


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

If you have a good fish on the hook, You may want to get some assistance from someone next to you.


----------



## Speck-tacular (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm with Jetajockey on this one. I bought my "bendy" one at Bass Pro Shops and I love it. It folds neatly away and works very well with the weight in the bottom of it. Hope to get a chance to use it again soon once this water warms up.


----------

